

CSS Inlining for Emails in Django (django-inlinecss) - philipkimmey
https://github.com/roverdotcom/django-inlinecss

======
philipkimmey
I'm curious to hear what people are currently doing.

I used to inline the CSS as more of a onetime build-step type thing, but found
it to be a real pain.

The main downside to this approach is rendering is quite slow, but emails
should probably be fired off in a task queue anyway, so meh.

